# What's the latest "best in show" helmet?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

My current Giro Atmos has been adopted by my wife. Easy enough to just buy a neww one, but figured I should be open to something to new if there's something worth considering out there.

So what's the "latest and greatest" in terms of helmets these days? Looking for small/light/comfortable/air flow... the usual. Ideally under $150 or so, but will stretch if needed for the right lid. Not looking like a 6'2" tall mushroom sort of a key consideration.

Thanks!


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Specialized S-3 for $150


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*Could not be happier with my switch to the Ionos a month ago.*

Went from 7 years with the Pneumo to the Ionos. 

And it matches my bike.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's kind of a personal choice as to the fit and esthetics. That's why there are so many out there...kind of like saddles. I have a Ionos same color as onespeed above, and destroyed a Giro Prolight in a crash a few weeks ago. I replaced it with a Louis Garneau Quartz, which fits me well and has a little different look to it than many others, which I kind of like. Tried a Specialized Prevail and it didn't fit my head shape at all, but their Echelon did fit me well, but I didn't care for its esthetics.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Kask K.50 Evo. You may not have heard of Kask but they're Italian, are a major player in industrial safety helmets. 

They've now moved into sports, including cycling and skiing. Their fitting system is very good, secure and comfortable, and their bottom model is $149. Alls the functionality of their top end version, just a few fewer bells and whistles.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Specialized S-3 for $150


I've been wearing the Bell Sweep for years. Fits like a glove, but I want something different.
Decided to look at the S-3. For some reason it just didn't fit my head. The dome is very shallow. I tried on the Prevail and of course it fits much better, but hard for me to justify the 230. Then I tried on the Propero, and that fit as well as the Prevail. 
Don't know why they made the fit of the S-3 so odd.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been a big fan of the helmet I bought a few months ago, the Limar Carbon Ultralight pro 104. Its got a retro style and a great fit. The only helmet I wouldn't buy is the Specialized S-3, I just really dislike the style of the helmet.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Stretch the budget...S-Works Prevail is the best I've ever owned :thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Prevail...best fitting helmet I've ever worn.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought a Mavic Plasma SLR helmet a few months ago and enjoying it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Merc said:


> I bought a Mavic Plasma SLR helmet a few months ago and enjoying it.


The Mavics fit me very well too. Nice helmets.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Specialized's helmets have that funny looking "grill" on the front of them. Everyone looks like they have Camaros sitting on their heads. Especially the Prevails.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

LAS helmets are great. Check out the Squalo or Victory Supreme models.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

rudy project sterling for me


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> I've been wearing the Bell Sweep for years. Fits like a glove...


I'm a fan of the Sweep. It's a few bucks under the OP's pricepoint, and definitely not a mushroom top. Great helmet.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

god, the Prevail is seriously fugly.

the front looks like a whale shark's mouth...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It depends a lot on the shape of your head. For example, Giro fits me well, Specialized does not. If the Giro fit you well, get another one. Or try some at a LBS. I think a helemet, like shoes, is one of those things that its best to try one before you buy it, or be prepared to pay return postage several times. I recently bought another Atmos. Its a nice helmet. I never buy the top rung gee-whiz version -- usually the next rung down.


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

Any Giro Aeon fans? I just purchased one and it looks pretty nice, light, and fits well. The loc5 feature which dials in the helmet to fit your head is a nice feature.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Naixed said:


> Any Giro Aeon fans? I just purchased one and it looks pretty nice, light, and fits well. The loc5 feature which dials in the helmet to fit your head is a nice feature.


Love my Aeon helmet! I am also 6'-2" tall and had a hard time finding a helmet that did not look like a huge turtle on top of my head.
I agree though that every helmet fits people just a bit differently, be prepared to spend a lot of time trying on different helmets, and in different sizes before you find one that works.


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just bought a Specialized S3 yesterday. Nice fit. Haven't ridden with it yet though. Old helmet is a Trek Sonic.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the look of the Ekoi helmets for Ag2r-whatitsname.

Casque 999 AG2R Ranking EKoi casque pro team


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

All good looking helmets so far. It sure is subject to person's own taste although I think there is consensus if something is so ugly, like Cosi helmet. https://img.vip.alibaba.com/img/pb/407/067/280/280067407_163.jpg


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> god, the Prevail is seriously fugly..


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that, but this beholder agrees. IMO that grill is ridiculous along with all those vertical rails on the back...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL - I still own one and love it.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

UVEX makes great helmets


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

dcorn said:


> LOL - I still own one and love it.


Sure, it looks good on you: but what a weirdly shaped head you have!


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll add another to the list of what not to get, Catlike helmet.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Just bought an Ionos from Comp. Cyclist for $77 on close out. Really, really nice helmet; a toss up between which is more comfotable between the Ionos and the Bell Sweep.

I think my next helmet will be the Lazer. Both the Genesis and the Helium are pretty sweet.


----------



## DoctorJD (Aug 18, 2005)

Clipped_in said:


> I'm a fan of the Sweep. It's a few bucks under the OP's pricepoint, and definitely not a mushroom top. Great helmet.


I'm a big fan of the Bell Sweep, as well. Just bought a couple of new sets of pads for mine, looks like I'll be wearing it another season.


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd recommend splurging on a Giro Aeon. But if you don't want to spend that much, the Atmos and Specialized S3 are both great options.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

bvber said:


> I'll add another to the list of what not to get, Catlike helmet.


I like the Swiss Cheese, but the Catlike design shown in the last TdF - the Marge Simpson Beehive - wow, that was ugly.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

GIRO AEON ... and this weekend all Giro is 25% off at REI ... so the Aeon is about $175 .... which is a lot of money for a lid, but a good value for arguably the best helmet (at least one of the best) out there...


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fell 30 ft. head first 2 granite boulders...*

My new helmet is an Orbea Odin... a bit more robust than my old Atmos. However, I'm eternally grateful to my Atmos.* I had the most horrific accident imaginable... a 30 ft/ fall*, landing head first on granite boulders. One can see the crush zones, see how the shock traveled through the helmet, with cracks showing where it released to protect my head opposite the crushing, and cracks around the crushing showing the horizontal transfer of energy along the helmet contours. 

Here's my new helmet, anyway:









As I said, The Odin's a bit more robust with greater coverage. It even covers the spot on my forehead that received a nasty gash in the fall. Its ventilation is superb, aesthetics are pleasing, and it's the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn in the entire 19 years I've been wearing helmets. Moreover, in general it appears to have far more complete design when it comes to protection, with a higher quality carbon fiber used in those sections reinforced with it, and a smooth, seamless transition between it, the shell, and the softer components. It doesn't compromise weight, either. Also, its lines tend to be more rounded, so it's less likely to catch on things during a fall, again w/o compromising aesthetics or aerodynamics.

I should be dead. By all reckoning, I shouldn't have survived, even had I not been wearing my helmet. I'm alive today, though, because I WAS wearing my helmet... and also because of a lot of luck and the brilliant doctors, nurses, and paramedics who fought to save me. I remember everything from that fateful day when I was blown off a mountain and fell 30 feet to the hard granite boulders below.

Now, here's the story of how it saved me:

Wednesday, April 18, 2012 was the seven month anniversary of a day I wish I could forget… a day I wish never had happened. But it did happen, and I have to live with that for the rest of my life.

On September 18, 2011, I was riding my bicycle with friends on Mount Evans, the highest paved road in North America. I had ridden this mountain many times before. It was a place where one had to expect the unexpected, especially when it came to Mother Nature. I had encountered high winds, rain, hail, and snow. Once, lightning struck so close that the thunder nearly knocked me off my bicycle. I could feel the surge of energy as it hit beside me. I could smell the acrid odor of ozone in the ionized air. The road was riddled with potholes and ruts, but I knew every one of them. I always adjusted to conditions. As such, it seemed my biggest hazards were motorists on the mountain, or perhaps an angry mountain goat.
*
I was wrong.*

On this day, I encountered fierce winds on the mountain. This was no different than what I had encountered on many other occasions. However, I wasn’t feeling my best that day, so my boyfriend and I decided to turn back a little early, as our other friends continued up the mountain (although snow would prevent them from summiting either). We began our descent.

I was taking things relatively easy compared to the aggressive descents I usually rode in the mountains. However, I was frustrated at having to constantly battle strong headwinds, unable to exceed 30 MPH (on the straight sections, I usually would reach speeds of 45 MPH or more). I saw a turn coming up, but had little concern. I knew it to be an easy maneuver. On this one section, however, something was different that day. Maybe it was a thermal eddy. Maybe something else. On the straightaway, I was battling the headwind, and suddenly as I approached the turn, I wasn’t. I remember sensing that to be odd… winds on straight sections usually were constant and didn’t reverse… but didn’t have time to dwell on the feeling. I applied my brakes, and began to skid. How fast was I going?? I hadn’t remembered getting over 30 mph, but a sudden tailwind had pushed me to 52 MPH, according to my cyclocomputer (which I checked later on). I reduced pressure and pulled out of the skid, beginning to make my turn. I was going too fast. I wouldn’t make it. I attempted to fall on the incline, but suddenly those tail winds were cross winds. I left the road and shouted in terror. Then… nothing.

I opened my eyes to find myself on my back, on hard boulders. As my head cleared, I recognized the terrain to be Mount Evans, and realized what must have happened. I couldn’t see the road above me, so I knew I was as invisible to it as it was to me. I had no idea how far down I was. I shouted out for my boyfriend. No answer. I realized I must have gotten away from him. He hadn’t seen me go over and had continued down the mountain.

My other friends would be heading down eventually, but I knew the wind in their ears would drown out my cries for help. I could hear an occasional car above, but it was cold. Their windows would be closed. My single hope was if another cyclist was heading up the mountain and could hear me.

I tried to roll over, and couldn’t. I tried to reach my cell phone in my back jersey pocket, but my arms wouldn’t work right. I kept shouting. I grew cold. Tired. At times, I stopped shouting, almost giving up. Then I’d draw strength from those I loved and start shouting again. I almost gave up hope. I knew I would likely die on the mountain.

Eventually, a cyclist from Switzerland heard my cries and responded, sending for help. In the meantime my boyfriend, Steve, was waiting at the base, worried and wondering where I was. When he saw the paramedics heading up the mountain, he knew, and had one of the park rangers give him a ride to where I’d gone off the road. By then, my other friends had also arrived on the scene, and were told by Mary (the lady from Switzerland) that their friend was “down there.” They watched as the paramedics cut my clothes away, stripping me naked. They watched as a Flight for Life helicopter made the difficult landing on that narrow road in those windy conditions. They watched as I was brought back up the mountain- I’d fallen 30 feet- and loaded onto the helicopter, before flying away to the nearest trauma center.

My injuries were severe. I had nine spinal fractures, six of them relatively major. My rib cage and right scapula were shattered. Both lungs were punctured, with air and blood threatening to collapse them. My left kidney had a grade IV laceration, and my spleen had a grade III one, resulting in massive internal bleeding and a likelihood of losing those organs. My helmet, however, saved my life- not only in preventing injury greater than a severe concussion, but by allowing me to regain consciousness to shout for help.









_ In ICU_

I was in ICU for 10 days, and in hospital nearly a month. Eventually, I required surgery to remove bone fragments and damaged disks in my neck in order to preserve the diminishing function of my left arm and hand, and preferably to restore it. 

I couldn’t work. My pain was constant and severe. For several months, I was unable to fully care for myself, which required me to give up my home of nearly 7 years. I could walk, but being up and about for anything more than an hour exacerbates the pain. I would spend most of the 7 months following my accident in bed. At present, I’m beginning treatments at the pain clinic that involve epidural anti-inflammatory injections (directly into the spine) and nerve blocks. I’m hoping for some relief. In the meantime…

I refuse to be a victim. Why merely survive, avoiding those things that increase the pain? I want to live, and if it has to hurt, so be it. I wish it didn’t hurt so much, but this is my lot, and it’s up to me to make the best of it… and I can. I may not have faced worse pain, but I did face worse odds 12 years ago when I was diagnosed with a disease I was told would most likely be terminal… yet I recovered, had a second chance to pursue my dream of being a physician, and eventually was riding challenge events in excess of 100 miles across the Colorado Rockies to prove that I had no limits. I beat the odds then. What are my limits now?

Seven months to the day after that catastrophic accident, I am back on my bicycle. Everyone suggested I do something easy, but I knew I had to TRY something else. It had to be a ride that meant something to me. I chose Lookout Mountain in Golden, Colorado. Not only was this the first major climb I did in 2009, it also feels like home to me. Ten minutes by bicycle from where I lived, it was a training ride I did more than any other.

I had doubts as to whether I’d actually manage it. I wondered if I’d even make it halfway. The distance isn’t extreme, but it’s unrelenting uphill, the major climb in the final stage of the 2011 USA Pro Cycling Challenge. I should have relied on my determination rather than doubting. I succeeded in what to me felt like a monumental accomplishment, albeit painful. I pedaled to the top of Lookout Mountain.

Now I look onward to facing the mountain I nearly died on. While I'm physically not ready, it's something I need to do, for closure, and I prefer to ride it before the road opens to motorists, so May 20th, I'll be facing my nemesis. I'll never give up. The way I see things, I can be crippled by my pain and fear, or I can push through the pain, face my fears, and learn to enjoy that which I loved again.










**Update** I finally spoke with the two cyclists from Switzerland who were instrumental in getting help for me and saving my life. Apparently my bicycle didn't fall as far as I did. They didn't even hear my calls. Mary said she saw the shadow of a bicycle and after continuing on, turned back to investigate why a bicycle was abandoned by the road. Looking over the edge, that's when she found me. Her friend, Hugo, flagged down a ranger.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

CircaRigel said:


> As I said, The Odin's a bit more robust with greater coverage. It even covers the spot on my forehead that received a nasty gash in the fall. Its ventilation is superb, aesthetics are pleasing, and it's the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn in the entire 19 years I've been wearing helmets.


To me it looks like it's on backwards.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Scott in MD said:


> GIRO AEON ... and this weekend all Giro is 25% off at REI ... so the Aeon is about $175 .... which is a lot of money for a lid, but a good value for arguably the best helmet (at least one of the best) out there...


Been thinking Aeon - will need to swig by REI - but I believe the fit is the same at my Atmos, which I don't desperately love. If it fits the same, I'd just keep my Atmos and get my wife a $49 helmet.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

I was on the news discussing helmet safety last weekend. You can get a better view of the Orbea Odin in the clip. here:Avid bicyclist says helmet saved her life | Video | 9news.com


----------



## NYBigfoot (Oct 18, 2009)

love my new GIRO AEON! So light...


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm also a fan of the Bell Sweep and the Specialized Propero II.

At the $100- $115 pricepoint, you'd be hard pressed to find a helmet with more ventilation and features than the Propero II. If it fits and looks good to your eye, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Bell head, and I love my Sweep also.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

CircaRigel said:


> I was on the news discussing helmet safety last weekend. You can get a better view of the Orbea Odin in the clip. here:Avid bicyclist says helmet saved her life | Video | 9news.com


I'm glad your alive CircaRigel.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

CircaRigel, that's an amazing story. You're one hell of a tough cookie, and a darned good writer to boot. Keep on rolling!


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Loved my Sweep like no other until it was run over. 
Replaced it with a Prevail. 
The Prevail is lighter and comfy but for an all arounder at a great price point, go with the Sweep.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the specialized s3 (previous s-works model). Light, comfortable, and decent looking. The 'grill'/opening in the front is functional, so you won't catch me complaining about it. I almost got the prevail, but found it was basically the same weight (compared them on a a scale at my lbs) and didn't fit as well as my previous s-works helmets.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think Kask is worth a look. They look VERY well made and the reviews I have read so far for the K50 Evo *their lowest price model* say it's an awesome helmet. Also, the retention system seems to have tons of adjustment and it's definitely something you won't see 10x of on your local ride....in the USA at least


----------



## Whats_it_to_ya (Aug 3, 2011)

I really like my Lazer Genesis helmet. The design on it is a little different the most helmets. The way to tighten it is with a small wire that wraps around your head. When you tighten it, it pulls all the way around. When I had my Giro, it would only pull together the back and push my head forward. Another thing I like about it is that it kind of floats on top of my head. When you tighten the wire, you cant feel the top of the helmet touching your head. It is a little hard to get used to when your first wear it, but after a while you really notice that it cools your head better.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Whats_it_to_ya said:


> I really like my Lazer Genesis helmet. The design on it is a little different the most helmets. The way to tighten it is with a small wire that wraps around your head. When you tighten it, it pulls all the way around. When I had my Giro, it would only pull together the back and push my head forward. Another thing I like about it is that it kind of floats on top of my head. When you tighten the wire, you cant feel the top of the helmet touching your head. It is a little hard to get used to when your first wear it, but after a while you really notice that it cools your head better.



Ditto on the Lazer helmet, especially with the Rollsys wrap system. In addition, you can buy the following attachments to suit year round riding:

- Helmet Cover for winter or rain riding:
http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222370635/628/Lazer-Genesis-Shell,-Clear.html

- Winter insulated helmet pad:
http://www.treefortbikes.com/produc...l,-Clear.html#navbar=pro___333222370640___626

- Insect mesh pad for MTB riding:
http://www.treefortbikes.com/produc...l,-Clear.html#navbar=pro___333222370652___626


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's what my new Orbea Odin helmet looks like:


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Giro Aeon. definately an upgrade from my old giro havoc. ventilaion is great, very light weight, straps are comfortable, roc loc 5 dial could be a little bigger but still a great helmet


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

CircaRigel said:


> Here's what my new Orbea Odin helmet looks like:


Cool looking helmet. I haven't seen one of those before.


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

pmf said:


> It depends a lot on the shape of your head. For example, Giro fits me well, Specialized does not. If the Giro fit you well, get another one. Or try some at a LBS. I think a helemet, like shoes, is one of those things that its best to try one before you buy it, or be prepared to pay return postage several times. I recently bought another Atmos. Its a nice helmet. I never buy the top rung gee-whiz version -- usually the next rung down.



Same for me, Specalized lids, while nice, just dont fit my head. 

I know I'm in the minority on this one but I really like the Grio Pro Light. I think they stopped making it though...


----------



## Silvercall (Sep 21, 2011)

nacnac3 said:


> I know I'm in the minority on this one but I really like the Grio Pro Light. I think they stopped making it though...


Yeah, i think they are discontinued. My lbs had them on sale for 50% off but they only had a few of them and only in small and large.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

This came in the mail today. Can't wait to try it on a ride. Fit's great.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

*Full Review of the Orbea Odin*



Merc said:


> Cool looking helmet. I haven't seen one of those before.


*Team Euskaltel-Euskadi of Spain wears them as their team helmet*. Orbea is better known for their bikes than their helmets, but after a couple of months with this one (even though it was a Giro Atmos that saved me when I fell 30 ft. off Mt. Evans, head first onto granite boulders), I can say it's definitely more robust than any other helmet I've worn (I got my first helmet in 1990)... My past helmets include Rhode Gear Ultralight, Vetta Testarossa, Lazer (I forget the model), Bell sweep, Giro pneumo, Giro Ionos, and Giro Atmos. (review below the image)







_You will find another picture and a link to a site with video on the Odin technology at the end of this post, as well as links to two professional reviews​_
*My review of the Odin*: The Orbea Odin has sweeping curves and no sharp edges that could catch on things during a fall. It's coverage of my head is far greater than any of the others I've had (it would have prevented some gashes to my head in that fall), and every aspect appears to be VERY carefully considered, including foam thickness over critical areas (the temple is the weakest area of the head, given that it is a junction of the sutures of several skull bones). The carbon fiber aspects appear to have better integration than on my old Giro helmets, and the carbon fiber seems more on par with the quality of the CF of bike components. On my Giro helmets, the carbon fiber aspects almost seem like an afterthought in comparison. The Orbea has a very clean design... to the point where it makes the Giro shell and CF components look like they were merely glued on. 

I also find the Odin feels more balanced than my other helmets have... it feels like part of my head, as though it belongs there. The ventilation is also superb. So long as I'm moving, I don't even break a sweat under it. One word of caution, though. These helmets run very slightly smaller than its competitors, so if you're near the cusp on the sizing charts, it's best to get the larger size. I'm usually on the upper cusp of small for other helmet brands, and some models, like the Ionos, don't leave enough room for me to wear my balaclava in winter (or on climbs up mountains and over passes). My medium Odin has plenty of room. 

Overall, The Odin is the most comfortable helmet I've ever owned, and based on what I can see of the construction, more than able to protect during a catastrophic accident- even better than my Atmos that saved me during that 30 ft. fall (which fractured 9 vertebrae in my neck & upper back, shattered most of my ribs, shattered my scapula, punctured both lungs, and nearly destroyed a kidney and my spleen). I suspect it passed CPSC standards by quite a large margin. Actually, one person doing a professional review of the Odin had a VERY nasty spill while testing it... with zero damage to his head. I'll include review links at the end of this. Oddly enough, the reviewer who was pretty much saved by this helmet still prefers the Ionos, but had an apparent bias going into his testing of it. Having gone through several different brands of helmet in relatively serious accidents, I have no bias (my Orbea Odin was actually a gift from my friends). I merely stage things by level of importance... *1. protective aspects. 2. comfort aspects. 3. aesthetics. *

The safety of my head is always of utmost importance. This helmet appears to top all three categories. It offers robust protection, is exceedingly comfortable (and the nature of the adjustment straps means it ought to be comfortable on ANY head shape), and is the most aesthetically pleasing helmet I've ever seen (my boyfriend thinks it makes me look hawt! : blush2: ). The adjustment in the back is extremely easy to use and locks tight once adjusted (so what if it's not a dial?). With regard to the straps, the side with the excess strap from the chin adjustment not only has a little band, it also has a removable cushion for the cheek. The padding inside the helmet is more comfortable as well.

Needless to say... the Ionos, which I generally wore for events, is going into retirement as my back-up helmet. My Atmos is no more, for obvious reasons.

*Reviews:*
Review: Orbea Odin and Thor Helmets - Bike Rumor

Tech Review: Orbea Odin Cycling Helmet

*Video on Odin Technology: *
Technology - Helmets - Orbea


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

nacnac3 said:


> Same for me, Specalized lids, while nice, just dont fit my head.


That's the bottom line. No matter how cool looking the helmet is, if it doesn't fit well, then all bets are off.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

I am going with the new Mavic (not top model). Not the lightest but after try the cat, metro, etc I found it most comfy.. White version for me..


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

<3 my Lazer Helium.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Took a break from Giro This year to try something different:


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

Lazer helmets are real nice. I have the Lazer Genesis.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oscarach said:


> Lazer helmets are real nice.


Mm-hmm, laser helmets are indeed the "best in show" right now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Mm-hmm, laser helmets are indeed the "best in show" right now... :thumbsup:


Lol! not very aero is it...


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Oscarach said:


> Lol! not very aero is it...


But you shouldn't have any visibility problems at night.


----------



## burttrans (May 29, 2012)

What is the price point of the Bell Sweep? I am going to look on ebay now; are you buying at your LBS for the most part or is ebay a good option?


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I just switched from the Giro Ionos to Giro Aeon. I liked the Ionos, but my pack would unlock the rock-lock thingy just as I got deep in a tuck for descents, which is generally not when you want your helmet suddenly loose. This was the older loc that took two hands. The one pictured above is new and has the dial. I REALLY like the dial. The Aeon is crazy light. I pick it up and wonder how it can possibly do it's job. It stays put better than my Ionos and I don't have to lift my head quite as much for foreward visibility. Awefully damned expensive, though.


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

burttrans said:


> What is the price point of the Bell Sweep? I am going to look on ebay now; are you buying at your LBS for the most part or is ebay a good option?


Only problem with ebay is that: you never know what you're getting. Especially used.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

burttrans said:


> What is the price point of the Bell Sweep? I am going to look on ebay now; are you buying at your LBS for the most part or is ebay a good option?


I prefer to use a bit of caution when buying helmets so ebay gets avoided like the plague. I will purchase from reputable online stores *RealCyclist, GloryCycles etc..* or my local shop but ebay is a big NO GO when helmet shopping


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

See the recent thread about the guy who bought a dented helmet off ebay and is most likely SOL.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> See the recent thread about the guy who bought a dented helmet off ebay and is most likely SOL.


I think that was started by this thread's OP as well...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I think that was started by this thread's OP as well...


Yup.

PS - Seller took helmet back for full refund, no problem at all.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> Yup.
> 
> PS - Seller took helmet back for full refund, no problem at all.


Good deal. Now watch it show up on ebay again... :idea:


----------



## InTandemCompetition (May 30, 2012)

*For commuting and being seen!*

Try the Bicygnal's Angel helmet - lights up , great for cycling in winter!


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

InTandemCompetition said:


> Try the Bicygnal's Angel helmet - lights up ,


TRON



> great for cycling in winter!


Why winter?


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I just picked up a Performance Scorpione. It is actually a BBB Fenix rebadged. Only $59 on sale, listed weight is 255g. From a couple of rides, I can tell the ventilation is very good. I got good ventilation even on an MTB trail ride. Fits well for me, no mushroom head either. Price is great, nice light weight.


----------



## DrGerm (May 30, 2012)

Giro Aeon?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

bvber said:


> TRON
> 
> 
> Why winter?


My guess. Short days means the poster is more likely to ride in darker conditions.


----------

